# MKV GTI vs. Cobra Mustang (red car) at Black Hawk Farms Raceway



## Badvibe (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZKOLc4hsNE

Not my best work, but it was one of the most exciting track days ever! My GTI is mostly stock. I've got the Neuspeed P-flow CAI, SS brake lines, OZ Racing Ultraleggera wheels, Yokohama S-Drive tires, and Carbotech brakes. Otherwise completely stock GTI. Enjoy.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

In the description you call them "big block monsters"... Try 300hp small block (4.6 or 5.0) mustangs bro...

Cudos for vw track time though...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------

